# 2017 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid for UberX?



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm seeing some of them in the 16-17k range with about 25k miles on them. I'm also using it for my everyday car, so I don't want something that's too run down. Do you think it's a good alternative to the Prius?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

$17k is LuxSuv money

You want a hybrid buy a Lincoln MKZ hybrid.... for 40-70% less & w/ Select, Premier, and LyftLux if black


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

Adieu said:


> $17k is LuxSuv money
> 
> You want a hybrid buy a Lincoln MKZ hybrid.... for 40-70% less & w/ Select, Premier, and LyftLux if black


Was just looking for the Lincoln MKZ hybrids in my area, and there's none even close to being under 20k that's newer than 2014.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

You need 2011 or newer Lux (preferably 2012-2013), or 2009 and newer Select/Premier (preferably 2010 & dirtcheap)


Ubering a 2014+ luxury car (or uberxing anything from this decade) is masochistic insanity


----------



## LAPasUber (Apr 28, 2015)

Adieu said:


> You need 2011 or newer Lux (preferably 2012-2013), or 2009 and newer Select/Premier (preferably 2010 & dirtcheap)
> 
> Ubering a 2014+ luxury car (or uberxing anything from this decade) is masochistic insanity


I'm thinking of getting a car for MKZ. How much should I be looking for, and how many miles preferably?


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

LAPasUber said:


> I'm thinking of getting a car for MKZ. How much should I be looking for, and how many miles preferably?


They're hard to find but a 2012 Mkz hybrid is great if u want to do lux, premier and select while having low fuel costs. Our 12 mkz hybrid gets upwards of 45mpg usually around 42. Black ones are sorta hard to find but if u can find one in the $6k to $11k range you're in good shape. Ours is pushing 150k miles with very little mechanical repairs. Some suspensions replaced due to age and miles, one O2 sensor and a tie rod. One thing we haven't looked into is the motor to pop the trunk seems to have stopped working I've just never cared enough to look into it. Trunk still opens just doesn't fully open on it own. 
Stay away from the pre 2012 v6 models as there are terrible also stay away from anything other than the 2012 hybrid the 2011 interior blows and even the front and rear end is slightly different. The 2012 really cleaned up the styling before a full redesign in 2013. I feel like the 13 and newer are too pricey for rideshare considering u can get an xl lux suv 3 legible vehicle for less


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

However... XL luxsuv stuff tops out at realworld 19-20mpg

And sacrifices the ability to queue for premier and lux without the hassle of unsurged Plus trash

All classes has the highest potential probably, but requires patience and hardcore strategy.


A 42mpg cheap vehicle with select and premier and lux for when there's no surge.....seems like easy mode to me.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Adieu said:


> However... XL luxsuv stuff tops out at realworld 19-20mpg
> 
> And sacrifices the ability to queue for premier and lux


23 mpg lux suv here but I'm also doing 80 % hwy

What do u mean u sacrifice the ability to queue premier and lux?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Premier options:
1. All pings
2. Premier

Plus/Premier options:
1. All pings
2. Plus and Premier

Lux sedan options:
1. All pings
2. Premier + Lux
3. Lux only

Lux Suv options:
1. All pings
2. Plus Premier Lux Suv
3. Lux & Suv


Add in optdown priority effect, and Lux will have the first dibs on Premier pings while Suv is bombarded with Plus


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Oh that Must be more weird ways of doing things out in lala land lol

So this is for my lux suv eligible vehicle









And this is what it looks like for my mkz hybrid










Rereading your post and it's exactly the same as mine, so not sure what u mean

I get a ton of premier requests in my suv so I dont think there is a any favoritism.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Exactly



SUV doesnt have a Premier & Up mode, so you cant painlessly line up in Fifos


And Premier rates at 42 mpg are crushingly superior to Plus rates at 12 to 20 mpg


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Oh yeah I think we can agree on that, but plus requests out weight premier by probably 2 to 1


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm leaning towards the 2015 MKZ Hybrid. I'm seeing some with 35k miles for about 20k.. It's my everyday ride, so I need something that looks good and not on its last legs


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Divad7 said:


> I'm leaning towards the 2015 MKZ Hybrid. I'm seeing some with 35k miles for about 20k.. It's my everyday ride, so I need something that looks good and not on its last legs


Uhm.... WHY are you looking at cars with 5 digits on the clock???

Lincolns are generally built solid. They know a huge share of their clientelle is transportation businesses and a car that doesn't go to 200k+ miles will be a huge hit to their reputation


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Adieu said:


> Uhm.... WHY are you looking at cars with 5 digits on the clock???
> 
> Lincolns are generally built solid. They know a huge share of their clientelle is transportation businesses and a car that doesn't go to 200k+ miles will be a huge hit to their reputation


Some people honestly think when a car hits 80k miles that they're at the end of their life , I know that's hard to comprehend but it's the way it is . I was actually talking to a pax the other day that was asking me questions about my Explorer as she was in the market for a new car and kept saying how much she loved it . She told me she had a Hyundai Santa Fe and that it was about to hit 100k miles and that it was probably almost dead . When I informed her my Explorer had 130k miles on it she gasped and couldn't believe it .

See to me cars are just being broken in at 100k and most cars are good till at least 200k miles with solid upkeep . I couldn't get behind spending probably $20k on a 2015 MKZ and doing rideshare in it . Select, Premier and Lux business isn't enough to keep you busy so you'll end up taking X and Regular Lyft rides in the car . At that age your cost to operate a car like that (not taking in to account interest or insurance) just depreciation , maintenance and gas is going to be around 35 cents a mile . I'm not sure the rates there but most markets float around that 75 cents a mile net that means you're driving people around for under 40 cents a mile .


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I got 183k on my Expedition, it's reliable
I got 165k on my bimmer, it's becoming a problem car... but it's a bimmer

I wouldn't expect any trouble from a Lincoln hybrid with 100-something miles


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

Adieu said:


> Uhm.... WHY are you looking at cars with 5 digits on the clock???
> 
> Lincolns are generally built solid. They know a huge share of their clientelle is transportation businesses and a car that doesn't go to 200k+ miles will be a huge hit to their reputation


Like I mentioned, this is my everday car.. I use it for my other job, and for taking the ladies out. I'm not a full time Uber yet. I plan to spend a few grand to upgrade the stereo system, as well as other upgrades. I got over 400k from my very first car out of high school, so I'm not a stranger to high mileage vehicles. If my intention was to buy a vehicle just for Uber, I would probably buy something a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Divad7 said:


> Like I mentioned, this is my everday car.. I use it for my other job, and for taking the ladies out. I'm not a full time Uber yet. I plan to spend a few grand to upgrade the stereo system, as well as other upgrades. I got over 400k from my very first car out of high school, so I'm not a stranger to high mileage vehicles. If my intention was to buy a vehicle just for Uber, I would probably buy something a whole lot cheaper.


Uhm... a lincoln with 100-something on the clock is a whole lot more ladies-impressing than a Sonata

Sound system should be solid too

And fulltime Ubers need reliability a lot more than average people...

Well ok whatevs, we gave you the info, do what you want

Meanwhile, I got a guy to see about a Lincoln with 130k tomorrow. Based on my Ford experience, that thing should last for ages.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

The lincoln hybrids are a VERY DICEY game.

It's not like priuses where there's a million sold.

First hybrid issue and it's done. Dealer won't be able to help you either. Good luck.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> The lincoln hybrids are a VERY DICEY game.
> 
> It's not like priuses where there's a million sold.
> 
> First hybrid issue and it's done. Dealer won't be able to help you either. Good luck.


You do realise that the Lincoln hybrids are the same drivetrain as the Ford fusion which has sold a lot of cars maybe nowhere near the POS prius but 100s of thousands of them. Not to mention the other half a dozen models that came with the same engine and battery packs Ours is running flawlessly getting upwards of 45mpg at 150k miles much better car than a prius. When I bought the car originally I looked into the cost to replace the entire battery back and it looks like a fairly straightforward process that any idiot who can at least do a basic tune up could perform on a Sunday afternoon and refurbished packs for under a grand
So please don't come on here stating opinions as facts


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I own a licensed hybrid repair service. What do you do?

I grew up in Dearborn MI which is ford motor capital. Where are you from?

My Ford Fusion hybrid died at exactly 150k. The dealer couldn't fix it and neither could I.

I qualify these as facts. Not opinions.

Good luck with your time bomb.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I own a licensed hybrid repair service. What do you do?
> 
> I grew up in Dearborn MI which is ford motor capital. Where are you from?
> 
> ...


Let's not go all nuclear here!


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I own a licensed hybrid repair service. What do you do?
> 
> I grew up in Dearborn MI which is ford motor capital. Where are you from?
> 
> ...


Wow so sensitive

I'll keep you posted on my time bomb


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

Are Civic hybrids also known as "time bombs"?


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Adieu said:


> $17k is LuxSuv money
> 
> You want a hybrid buy a Lincoln MKZ hybrid.... for 40-70% less & w/ Select, Premier, and LyftLux if black


MKZ hybrid is all great and that (good gas mileage, cheap, reliable etc), But do you really want to drive in a full size sedan with only 188 HP and 129 torque. You don't want to see a civic / corolla leave you in the dust.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Aerodrifting said:


> MKZ hybrid is all great and that (good gas mileage, cheap, reliable etc), But do you really want to drive in a full size sedan with only 188 HP and 129 torque. You don't want to see a civic / corolla leave you in the dust.


I can tell you it's quicker than you'd think , not fast but it would leave a prius in the dust at least the one I use to drive a 2008 Prius with 300k miles lol . I never felt like it was underpowerd and I'm in Denver so driving it up into the mountains was never an issue either . I actually think it's slightly quicker than my Infiniti QX60


----------

